# How to be a good Democrat



## huntin1

Found this on another site, made me chuckle. 

huntin1

22 Ways To Be A Good Democrat

1. You have to be against capital punishment, but support abortion on demand.

2. You have to believe that businesses create oppression and governments create prosperity.

3. You have to believe that guns in the hands of law-abiding Americans are more of a threat than U.S. nuclear weapons technology in the hands of Chinese and North Korean communists.

4. You have to believe that there was no art before Federal funding.

5. You have to believe that global temperatures are less affected by cyclical documented changes in the earth's climate and more affected by soccer moms driving SUV's.

6. You have to believe that gender roles are artificial but being homosexual is natural.

7. You have to believe that the AIDS virus is spread by a lack of federal funding.

8. You have to believe that the same teacher who can't teach 4th-graders how to read is somehow qualified to teach those same kids about sex.

9. You have to believe that hunters don't care about nature, but urban activists who have never been outside of San Francisco do.

10. You have to believe that having self-esteem is more important than actually doing something to earn it.

11. You have to believe that Mel Gibson spent $25 million of his own money to make The Passion Of The Christ for financial gain only.

12. You have to believe the NRA is bad because it supports certain parts of the Constitution, while the ACLU is good because it supports certain parts of the Constitution.

13. You have to believe that taxes are too low, but ATM fees are too high.

14. You have to believe that Margaret Sanger and Gloria Steinem are more important to American history than Thomas Jefferson, Gen. Robert E. Lee, and Thomas Edison.

15. You have to believe that standardized tests are racist, but racial quotas and set-asides are not.

16. You have to believe that Hillary Clinton is normal and is a very nice person.

17. You have to believe that the only reason socialism hasn't worked anywhere it's been tried is because the right people haven't been in charge.

18. You have to believe conservatives telling the truth belong in jail, but a liar and a sex offender belonged in the White House.

19. You have to believe that homosexual parades displaying drag, transvestites, and bestiality should be constitutionally protected, and manger scenes at Christmas should be illegal.

20. You have to believe that illegal Democratic Party funding by the Chinese government is somehow in the best interest to the United States.

21. You have to believe that John Kerry's Purple Hearts are legitimate, and that a Massachusetts Senator more liberal than Teddy Kennedy can be elected President of the United States.

22. You have to believe that this message is a part of a vast, right wing conspiracy.


----------



## buckseye

9 and 19 are my faves. How can a Democrat survive in a Republic Nation? 8) How does that work anyhow??


----------



## pointer99

aye

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Man you guys give me way too much ammunition. I'll list the reverse, the way to be a good conservative



> 1. You have to be against capital punishment, but support abortion on demand.


Abortion on demand? Is there any other way to have it legal? To be a good conservative then you must support murder on the demand of lawyers, and be against giving free people a free choice.



> 2. You have to believe that businesses create oppression and governments create prosperity.


You have to believe that though America is only strong as one, we should try to seperate ourselves from the government and each other as much as possible.



> 3. You have to believe that guns in the hands of law-abiding Americans are more of a threat than U.S. nuclear weapons technology in the hands of Chinese and North Korean communists.


You have to believe that we should go by the policy of "Do as I say not as I do" as far as nukes are concerned, and think that armor piercing ammo should be available to everyone.



> 4. You have to believe that there was no art before Federal funding.


You have to believe that your truck is a work of art, and real art is for pansies.



> 5. You have to believe that global temperatures are less affected by cyclical documented changes in the earth's climate and more affected by soccer moms driving SUV's.


You have to believe that it doesn't matter if global warming occurs, it was always too damn cold here anyway.



> 6. You have to believe that gender roles are artificial but being homosexual is natural.


You have to believe that queers are an abomination of God, and their actions should be governmentally controlled, because they aren't real people.



> 7. You have to believe that the AIDS virus is spread by a lack of federal funding.


You believe that being within ten feet of anyone who lisps can give you AIDS.



> 8. You have to believe that the same teacher who can't teach 4th-graders how to read is somehow qualified to teach those same kids about sex.


You have to believe that if you throw enough playboy's at a kid they are sure to turn out alright.



> 9. You have to believe that hunters don't care about nature, but urban activists who have never been outside of San Francisco do.


Who said the hunters dont care?



> 11. You have to believe that Mel Gibson spent $25 million of his own money to make The Passion Of The Christ for financial gain only.


You have to believe that Mel Gibson spent 25 million to show a man being beaten for a few hours, completely avoiding the messages of Jesus to rake in 125 million because he is a good Christian.



> 12. You have to believe the NRA is bad because it supports certain parts of the Constitution, while the ACLU is good because it supports certain parts of the Constitution.


You have to believe that they can't take away Heston's guns, even if he is out of his mind.



> 13. You have to believe that taxes are too low, but ATM fees are too high.


You have to think that you can run two wars and keep taxes low at the same time, and never have to worry about the debt.



> 15. You have to believe that standardized tests are racist, but racial quotas and set-asides are not.


You have to believe that its OK to use racial profiling, because you aren't brown.



> 18. You have to believe conservatives telling the truth belong in jail, but a liar and a sex offender belonged in the White House.


You have to believe that people with near fascist opinions want what is best for the country, and that a leader who pulled the country into national surplus should be jailed for getting a blowjob.



> 19. You have to believe that homosexual parades displaying drag, transvestites, and bestiality should be constitutionally protected, and manger scenes at Christmas should be illegal.


You have to believe that Christians should get special benifits because we are better. You also have to believe that the rights set by the constitution like freedom of assembly don't matter, because it was written too long ago (excluding the second ammendment).



> 21. You have to believe that John Kerry's Purple Hearts are legitimate, and that a Massachusetts Senator more liberal than Teddy Kennedy can be elected President of the United States.


You believe that binge drinking is more admirable than fighting for your country, and that Kerry doesn't have to be honored like other vietnam vets, because he is a hippy.


----------



## huntin1

M_T, ammunition? What the....



> and think that armor piercing ammo should be available to everyone.


Who said anything about armor piercing ammo, just because someone whats a gun in their home does not mean they want armor piercing ammo. But since you brought it up some of what the Brady brayers call armor piercing "cop-killer" bullets are not even close. If I recall they claim Nyclad and teflon coated bullets are armor piercing, what a crock.



> You have to believe that queers are an abomination of God


In His own words, they are, read the Bible.



> a leader who pulled the country into national surplus should be jailed for getting a blowjob.


No, not for getting a blowjob, for lying about it, and other things, under oath, as in perjury. Which in case you are not aware, is a crime.



> Kerry doesn't have to be honored like other vietnam vets, because he is a hippy.


No, Kerry shouldn't be honored like other Vietnam Vets because he used his political influence to receive Purple Hearts for minor and in some cases self-inflicted wounds, wounds that other vets got on a daily basis and didn't receive a PH, knowing that once he had three of them he could go home and would never have to go back. Which he did after 4 months in-country.

The whole thing was posted as a joke M_T but since you had to correct me I thought I would respond to some of your BS.

huntin1


----------



## ej4prmc

huntin1 said:


> The whole thing was posted as a joke M_T but since you had to correct me I thought I would respond to some of your BS.
> 
> huntin1


Spreading Hate will help the Rep. party uke: 90% of what M_T wrote is *correct*.


----------



## BigDaddy

huntin1:

Right back at ya. Just to even the score, below is an article from the Reno Gazette-Journal of things you have to believe to be a Republican. I like this one better.



> *Pending the freezing of hell . . .*
> 
> CORY FARLEY
> 
> RENO GAZETTE-JOURNAL
> 11/21/2003 03:10 pm
> Ah, man, I ought to resist this. It's going to cause more trouble than it's worth . . . .
> No, there's a way. Let's try this:
> What follows is a blatant anti-Republican screed, unless it's a diatribe. Diatribe, I guess. The dictionary says a screed has to be both long and tiresome; a diatribe only has to be abusive.
> I realize it's one-sided and that many patriotic Americans will be offended by it. Since I already realize that, it isn't necessary for any patriotic Americans to tell me about it.
> I'm going to use it anyway, because it's pretty funny. I got it under the heading, "Things you have to believe to be a Republican today."
> 
> o Being a drug addict is a moral failing and a crime, unless you're a conservative radio host. Then it's an illness and you need our prayers for your recovery.
> 
> o The United States should get out of the United Nations, and our highest national priority is enforcing U.N. resolutions against Iraq.
> 
> o Government should relax regulation of Big Business and Big Money but crack down on individuals who use marijuana to relieve the pain of illness.
> 
> o "Standing Tall for America" means firing your workers and moving their jobs to India.
> 
> o A woman can't be trusted with decisions about her own body, but multi-national corporations can make decisions affecting all mankind without regulation.
> 
> o Jesus loves you, and shares your hatred of homosexuals and Hillary Clinton.
> 
> o The best way to improve military morale is to praise the troops in speeches while slashing veterans' benefits and combat pay.
> 
> o Group sex and drug use are degenerate sins unless you someday run for governor of California as a Republican.
> 
> o If condoms are kept out of schools, adolescents won't have sex.
> 
> o A good way to fight terrorism is to belittle our long-time allies, then demand their cooperation and money.
> 
> o HMOs and insurance companies have the interest of the public at heart.
> 
> o Providing health care to all Iraqis is sound policy. Providing health care to all Americans is socialism.
> 
> o Global warming and tobacco's link to cancer are junk science, but creationism should be taught in schools.
> 
> o Saddam was a good guy when Reagan armed him, a bad guy when Bush's daddy made war on him, a good guy when Cheney did business with him and a bad guy when Bush needed a "we can't find Bin Laden" diversion.
> 
> o A president lying about an extramarital affair is an impeachable offense. A president lying to enlist support for a war in which thousands die is solid defense policy.
> 
> o Government should limit itself to the powers named in the Constitution, which include banning gay marriages and censoring the Internet.
> 
> o The public has a right to know about Hillary's cattle trades, but George Bush's driving record is none of our business.
> 
> o You support states' rights, which means Attorney General John Ashcroft can tell states what local voter initiatives they have a right to adopt.
> 
> o What Bill Clinton did in the 1960s is of vital national interest, but what Bush did in the '80s is irrelevant.
> 
> o Trade with Cuba is wrong because the country is communist, but trade with China and Vietnam is vital to a spirit of international harmony.
> 
> I would, of course, print a comparable list of things you have to believe to be a Democrat, if I had one, and if it were funny, and if . . . .
> No. You send one, and I'll print it even if hell doesn't freeze over.


----------



## Boy

Like that list alot better there BD!!


----------



## huntin1

BigDaddy,

Some of them are darn right funny. :lol:

ej4prmc:



> 90% of what M_T wrote is correct


At least in your mind, eh.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

I can't just off hand remember who on the site signs off with liberal some of the time conservative some of the time and sane most of the time, something like that. It fits him, but it sure doesn't fit ej4prmc calling himself a republicrat. If he is a republicrat I am Napoleon. He is as far left as our Michigan friend who always has to have the last word because he has no Y chromosomes. :stirpot:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> Who said anything about armor piercing ammo, just because someone whats a gun in their home does not mean they want armor piercing ammo. But since you brought it up some of what the Brady brayers call armor piercing "cop-killer" bullets are not even close. If I recall they claim Nyclad and teflon coated bullets are armor piercing, what a crock.


Right you are, no one stated anything about armor piercing bullets, I stated it because I know the mentality of many of those who share your beliefs on here, who believe that arms of all types should be available to the public readily and without hassel. Being that armor piercing ammuntion is useless to the law abiding citizen, I posted it as an example towards why said mentality is wrong.



> You have to believe that queers are an abomination of God





> In His own words, they are, read the Bible.


Man you guys will just never get this will you? If you are not a Christian, and don't believe what the Bible says (most gays aren't devout Christians) then what the Bible say has no meaning. You cannot impose religon on someone else in a free country (at least you shouldn't be able to).



> a leader who pulled the country into national surplus should be jailed for getting a blowjob.





> No, not for getting a blowjob, for lying about it, and other things, under oath, as in perjury. Which in case you are not aware, is a crime.


It was stated that he was a sexual offender. I assure you that getting your knob polished is not a crime.



> Kerry doesn't have to be honored like other vietnam vets, because he is a hippy.





> No, Kerry shouldn't be honored like other Vietnam Vets because he used his political influence to receive Purple Hearts for minor and in some cases self-inflicted wounds, wounds that other vets got on a daily basis and didn't receive a PH, knowing that once he had three of them he could go home and would never have to go back. Which he did after 4 months in-country.


So because Kerry wanted to come home from Vietnam he should not be honored? I doubt many people wanted to stay in Vietnam. As to them being self inflicted and insignificant, you should really look to other sources than just the conservative bile spewers.



> The whole thing was posted as a joke M_T but since you had to correct me I thought I would respond to some of your BS.


A joke? Yes. Did it support your side with ridiculous claims that needed to be disputed? I believe so.

huntin1[/quote]


----------



## ej4prmc

Plainsman said:


> I can't just off hand remember who on the site signs off with liberal some of the time conservative some of the time and sane most of the time, something like that. It fits him, but it sure doesn't fit ej4prmc calling himself a republicrat. If he is a republicrat I am Napoleon. He is as far left as our Michigan friend who always has to have the last word because he has no Y chromosomes. :stirpot:


How is life france?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Sometimes I wonder if MT has any sense of humor!?!? It is alright to chuckle at something and not rebut it every time. oke:


----------



## DJRooster

Humor... yes the truth, it's sad to say some people actually belive in one list or the other as the gospel when the reality of the situation is the truth is somewhere in between. America has never been this divided and l don't see where this is really good for America.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

You are right. That is why I wish there was a 3rd party...........a serious one. Every issue isn't black or white and the Dem's/Rep's have become polar opposites on too many issues!


----------



## pointer99

Remmi_&_I said:


> You are right. That is why I wish there was a 3rd party...........a serious one. Every issue isn't black or white and the Dem's/Rep's have become polar opposites on too many issues!


remmi i agree with what ya are sayin all except MT..........i think it may be bi-polar for him.....

haw eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

pointer


----------



## huntin1

M_T,

Knock, Knock, :bop: Anybody home in there.



> It was stated that he was a sexual offender. I assure you that getting your knob polished is not a crime.


*I* specifically stated that getting a blow job was not the issue, lying was. Of course you should know that, you quoted what I said.



> So because Kerry wanted to come home from Vietnam he should not be honored? I doubt many people wanted to stay in Vietnam. As to them being self inflicted and insignificant, you should really look to other sources than just the conservative bile spewers.


Again, did you read what I posted, perhaps you have a problem with comprehending what you read. No one blames him for wanting to come home. The problem is how he brought that about. Getting PH's for wounds requiring little more than a bandaid because he knew that once he had 3 he could opt out and go home. Really patriotic of him wasn't it. I know scores of men who volunteered to go back for second, even third 13 month tours, and scores more who were wounded many more times than Kerry but refused to go home until their full tour was up. I was alive during that era, were you? My sources are the men who served in VN with him, what are yours, moveon.org?

I know guys right now who are enlisting in the military knowing that they will go to Iraq or Afganistan. Why do they do it? Because they feel it is the right thing to do. They too should be honored.

I don't know you M_T, I can only go by what you post, and going by that, there is a phrase that makes me think of you every time I hear it: 
"Your Daddy says the best part of you ran down your Momma's leg"

By the way, that was a joke.

Still, some of your posts are mildly amusing. 

huntin1


----------



## DJRooster

Well...Some people call us "centrists" but others say we don't stand for anything!! I think we believe in common sense. If you are too far to the left or too far to the right you cannot use common sense because of the party line.


----------



## pointer99

huntin1 said:


> "Your Daddy says the best part of you ran down your Momma's leg"
> 
> By the way, that was a joke.
> 
> Still, some of your posts are mildly amusing.
> 
> huntin1


hehehehhehheheheh.......huntin1......

you will be recieving a bill from me on that one......i spit iced tea all over my keyboard.

pointer


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Remmi_&_I said:


> Sometimes I wonder if MT has any sense of humor!?!? It is alright to chuckle at something and not rebut it every time. oke:


I'm planning on being a lawyer, sorry.



> He is as far left as our Michigan friend who always has to have the last word because he has no Y chromosomes.


You know maybe I do have a sense of humor after all, I mean that is comming from a guy who is far enough up there in age his testosterone levels are reaching critical lows :lol:


----------



## pointer99

Militant_Tiger said:


> I'm planning on being a lawyer, sorry.


and i think you be damn fine one too.......i know if i were a judge i would rule in your favor just to get you to shut up.

some people have a way to frame an agument to make it fit in a nut shell.

you couldn't put it in a barrell without a bottom.

pointer


----------



## Longshot

Q: Why do attorneys wear turtleneck sweaters?

A To cover up the foreskin!


----------



## huntin1

pointer99 said:


> you will be recieving a bill from me on that one......i spit iced tea all over my keyboard.
> 
> pointer


Sorry man, just make a little joke, didn't mean to cause no damage.  :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

MT wrote:



> You know maybe I do have a sense of humor after all, I mean that is comming from a guy who is far enough up there in age his testosterone levels are reaching critical lows


Careful there MT, your developing a sense of humor. Keep a sense of humor and drop that false feeling of superiority and you may not need a turtleneck. 



> I'm planning on being a lawyer, sorry.


I thought you might be having that fantasy already whenever I read your said posts on any said subjects, on said political form. Defense attorney I would bet money on.


----------



## Plainsman

ej4prmc wrote:



> How is life france?


*Dead*


----------



## mr.trooper

wow. you are realy far off.

you guys realize that ANY rifle ammunition of ANY make( excluding frangible bullets) will pierce even the best police and military vests Right?

You DO realize that even CCI .22lr stingers will pierce vests under the right conditions right?

You do realize that $80 handguns can pierce buelt proof vests with STANDARD ammmo correct? (CZ-52, 7.62x25)

Guess what? banning all armor piercing ammo bans nearly all weapons...but that s been the goal of your party scince before you were born, so i guess you already know that.

But i guess that no civilian has any legitimate use for the 22.lr, or any type of rifle, or the vast majority of handguns.

How far do you want to go? would you like to ban all WEAPONS capable of piercing vests, or just the ammo? Because if you said weapons, than that bans all guns. even muzzle loaders and shotguns.

Once again, you blindly follow your party withought knowing :2cents: about the subjec at hand.

BRAVO! You'r now free to carry on your merry way, actualy believing that your helping :lost:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> You have to believe conservatives telling the truth belong in jail, but a liar and a *sex offender* belonged in the White House.





> I specifically stated that getting a blow job was not the issue, lying was. Of course you should know that, you quoted what I said.


Oh ye of short memory. Yes I am aware that you did not state it, the writer of said list did, you however posted it. If you do not feel as such it should have been edited before posting.



> Getting PH's for wounds requiring little more than a bandaid because he knew that once he had 3 he could opt out and go home. Really patriotic of him wasn't it.


Still blinded by the red light eh? You see, Vietnam was a horrible place that tainted many people mentally for the rest of their lives. Most everyone wanted to go home as quickly as possible. Kerry did not ask for a purple heart, it was issued. Who in their right mind would ignore a chance to get out of such a horrid place as the battlefields of vietnam? Did this show a tremendous amount of valor? No, it did not. His actions during his time in Vietnam did however. As well, the opposite of this Mr. Bush never even went to Vietnam. Ask yourself this question, who is more admirable, the man who went to battle and did heroic things, but who came back as soon as he could, or the man who never went at all?



> I was alive during that era, were you?


Were you aware that Vietnam along with World War One and Desert Storm were the only wars involving the United States that were censored? If you weren't in Vietnam, you don't know jack more than I do.



> I know guys right now who are enlisting in the military knowing that they will go to Iraq or Afganistan. Why do they do it? Because they feel it is the right thing to do. They too should be honored.


Or because they are doing poorly in school and it is either the military or a fast food chain. Never the less, I agree they deserve honor. Anyone who fights should be.



> you guys realize that ANY rifle ammunition of ANY make( excluding frangible bullets) will pierce even the best police and military vests Right?


Hence the usage of a "rifle plate" In the front and back of vests. It is bullets which are specifically designed as "armor piercing" aka ones which would go thru a rifle plate that I am bothered by. These are rounds with no legal use, and should not be available to the public.



> You DO realize that even CCI .22lr stingers will pierce vests under the right conditions right?


I don't know about all that, they are quite frangible. I know that a .22 magnum will go thru a vest rated for a 44 mag though.



> Guess what? banning all armor piercing ammo bans nearly all weapons...but that s been the goal of your party scince before you were born, so i guess you already know that.


You misunderstand. I do not propose the banning of all ammuntion capable of piercing an armored vest, just those which are made specifically to do so.



> BRAVO! You'r now free to carry on your merry way, actualy believing that your helping


And you wish to give the public access to fully automatic weapons without jumping thru hoops, you know there is some sort of middleground.


----------



## Plainsman

MT wrote:



> If you weren't in Vietnam, you don't know jack more than I do.


Most of your post is full of holes, but I thought I would address this one, simply as an example.

How many VN vets did you go to college with? How many came over to your apartment at college because the anti war hippies would give them no peace at the student union? How many close friends did you have come home from VN? How many long days have you spent in the field hunting with a fellow who needs to tell someone about the things bothering him from that war? MT it is silly to think you know as much as the people who grew up in that era. The evening news was mostly Viet Nam.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> How many VN vets did you go to college with? How many came over to your apartment at college because the anti war hippies would give them no peace at the student union? How many close friends did you have come home from VN? How many long days have you spent in the field hunting with a fellow who needs to tell someone about the things bothering him from that war? MT it is silly to think you know as much as the people who grew up in that era. The evening news was mostly Viet Nam.


Censored Vietnam on the evening news. If you don't believe me look it up. As to the vets, the ones that I've spoken to were rather reluctant about recounting their experiences. Its funny to think that you are an expert simply because you grew up during the war. Apparently I am an expert on Desert Storm because I was in my early teens then.


----------



## huntin1

> Kerry did not ask for a purple heart, it was issued.


M_T, I'll try to explain this one more time although I don't think that it will ever sink into that pea sized brain. Kerry used his political influence to get the PH's issued, so yes, he did ask for them. The wounds that he received the PH's for were also sustained by many other soldiers, who curiously did not receive a PH, of course they did not have the political influence that Kerry did. Is that clear enough for you?



> Were you aware that Vietnam along with World War One and Desert Storm were the only wars involving the United States that were censored? If you weren't in Vietnam, you don't know jack more than I do.


M_T I had 5 cousins and an uncle who served in VN, as well as several very close friends, so yes I do know jack more than you about VN.

I through talking to you.

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> M_T, I'll try to explain this one more time although I don't think that it will ever sink into that pea sized brain. Kerry used his political influence to get the PH's issued, so yes, he did ask for them. The wounds that he received the PH's for were also sustained by many other soldiers, who curiously did not receive a PH, of course they did not have the political influence that Kerry did. Is that clear enough for you?


What political influence did he have in college exactly? Even if it is somehow true, it is of course more heinous than Bush who used his fathers money and power to get out of fighting altogether.



> I through talking to you.


Ug.


----------



## Plainsman

MT wrote:


> Apparently I am an expert on Desert Storm because I was in my early teens then.


I suppose I shouldn't have so much fun with you , but, you say you were in you early teens during Desert Storm. MT go back and take third grade math. You say your 16 now? So either you can't add, or your not 16 like you say. Early teens = 13 or 14 right. That would be two or three years ago. If you are 16.



> "January 16, 1991, First US government statement of Operation Desert-Storm made. Marlin Fitzwater announces, "The liberation of Kuwait has begun..."


January 16, 1991 is 14 years ago. MT I think perhaps you are 27 years old, telling us you are 16 so we don't get on your case for your behavior. You act like 16, but write like your older, and think like: well like a neo liberal of any age. Oh well, either way we know what your full of.


----------



## pointer99

Plainsman said:


> Oh well, either way we know what your full of.


can i tell him.........please!! please!!!!!please!!!!!!!!!!

pointer


----------



## huntin1

Militant_Tiger said:


> What political influence did he have in college exactly?


This photo was taken in 1962:










Recognize anyone? The guy in the red circle is your buddy, any idea who the guy in the blue shirt is? You think maybe some of his connections could have carried over to 1968?

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> I suppose I shouldn't have so much fun with you , but, you say you were in you early teens during Desert Storm. MT go back and take third grade math. You say your 16 now? So either you can't add, or your not 16 like you say. Early teens = 13 or 14 right. That would be two or three years ago. If you are 16.


Yeah right you are, silly on my part. Seems like it was a lot more recent that it really was.



> January 16, 1991 is 14 years ago. MT I think perhaps you are 27 years old, telling us you are 16 so we don't get on your case for your behavior. You act like 16, but write like your older, and think like: well like a neo liberal of any age. Oh well, either way we know what your full of.


OK fine so I had a REALLY off day. If you want to know what I was was thinking, I am remembering when Clinton bombed Iraq back in my early teens, the exact memory was a green screen on fox with white explosions on it. That memory is very vivid, I guess it took precedence.



> Oh well, either way we know what your full of.


Oh please if we counted up all the holes you've had in the past year we could use you as a sieve.


----------



## Plainsman

Pointer

Tempting isn't it, but I prefer to leave it to everyone else's judgment. This isn't the type of slip that is accidental. It was a look into reality. You don't accidentally think you were a teenager in 1991. He did confirm what I had suspected. It does explain the very late night posts that parents would frown on. If memory serves me he once stated that he found college English ho hum. How would a high school kid know that? I think we have been hoodwinked by a post college liberal that writes well, thinks like 16, and has found that people are more forgiving of a teenager. The anonymity of the internet is the perfect format to do this.


----------



## Longshot

Militant_Tiger said:


> As to the vets, the ones that I've spoken to were rather reluctant about recounting their experiences. Its funny to think that you are an expert simply because you grew up during the war.
Click to expand...

They probably didn't want to recount bad memories with a little boy who really knows nothing but believes to know everything.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> You don't accidentally think you were a teenager in 1991.


Right you are, I'm recalling the wrong conflict. Apparently this means I'm a 40 year old ferris wheel operator. I am not, but what would it change if I was? Don't you figure that I would use my real age if I was older than 16, being that it is one of the main arguments used against me?



> It does explain the very late night posts that parents would frown on. If memory serves me he once stated that he found college English ho hum. How would a high school kid know that?


When exactly did I say this? There is a wonderful search feature on this site, until you can show me where I said it that is just another unfounded claim which you are so famous for. As to late night posts, that may have been the rule with your parents, not so with mine.



> I think we have been hoodwinked by a post college liberal that writes well, thinks like 16, and has found that people are more forgiving of a teenager. The anonymity of the internet is the perfect format to do this.


You are far too kind. Whether you think me 16 or 61 the message in my posts does not change. This is just another lame attempt to ruin my credibility, probably took the idea out of some book by Anne Coulter.


----------



## mr.trooper

WOW, tiger claims we need some sort of middle gorund, and then continues to spew from the far left.

And he calls ME a hypocrite?


----------



## pointer99

Plainsman said:


> Pointer
> 
> Tempting isn't it, but I prefer to leave it to everyone else's judgment. This isn't the type of slip that is accidental. It was a look into reality. You don't accidentally think you were a teenager in 1991. He did confirm what I had suspected. It does explain the very late night posts that parents would frown on. If memory serves me he once stated that he found college English ho hum. How would a high school kid know that? I think we have been hoodwinked by a post college liberal that writes well, thinks like 16, and has found that people are more forgiving of a teenager. The anonymity of the internet is the perfect format to do this.


yes plainsman and i think as it was as you suspected that he was plant on this board. i think i can show you how i know but i'll do it in a private message later. gotta take the daughter to modeling school. 13 years old 5 foot ten inches and a real beauty.......talk about a chip offf the old block.....geeeeeeeeeeeeeez. lol. i wish.

pointer


----------



## Plainsman

Plainsman wrote:


> If memory serves me he once stated that he found college English ho hum. How would a high school kid know that?


MT wrote:


> When exactly did I say this? There is a wonderful search feature on this site, until you can show me where I said it that is just another unfounded claim which you are so famous for.


Militant_Tiger
guest

Joined: 22 Feb 2004
Posts: 1763
Location: Michigan
Posted: Tue Oct 19, 2004 6:47 pm Post subject:

" but i find colledge level english to be a yawn"

yeah, me two ￼
_________________
If the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy.

Back to top


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I really love how if you search that, or even just "college level english" (which you spelled wrong) you will get only this topic as a result. I'm sure that you will accuse me of deleting said post, but I'm sure there is some way to prove that false as well, and prove this yet another one of your poorly thought out schemes to ruin my credibility.


----------



## Plainsman

MT
That wasn't my writting. Check the date and look, page 29 of your posts. You have to spell college wrong, like in the original post.


----------



## Longshot

Yep, found the post in a couple of seconds. I think your right on the money. Nothing like a Freudian slip is there MT.


----------



## huntin1

Oops, ya caught him,  I'm sure he'll come up with something to shift the focus somewhere else.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

Yes, I am getting sick of him being full of BS, then blaming me for damaging his credibility. Typical liberal thinking. It's my fault he is full of BS. If it wasn't my fault it would be his mothers fault, or his teacher, or his father, or that darn Timmy. No personal accountability. We, Midwesterners, Southerners, Texans and who knows who all else are all backwards dumb hicks. I think his sole purpose is to divide us. Divided the liberals have a chance. Currently they are hot on the heels of the doe doe bird.


----------



## IAHunter

Actually, I found humor in both posts of what you have to believe to be a democrat/republican. I personally believe that if you can't find humor in who you are and what you do you need to change. Life is too short to go through it being affended constantly. That is why I would rather sit in a locked room with Militant_Tiger than ever become politically correct. I don't belive in sucide and that was the worse thing I could think of :beer:

IaHunter


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> " but i find colledge level english to be a yawn"
> 
> yeah, me two


Found it! Man you guys are either absolute morons or you really, really want to believe that I am a fat balding Moore look alike living in my parents basement. Trooper said that he found college level english to be a bore, I sarcastically said (rolling eye smiley) that I did too, trying to get at the fact that I didn't believe that he was in college level english because he couldn't even spell college.



> Yes, I am getting sick of him being full of BS, then blaming me for damaging his credibility. Typical liberal thinking. It's my fault he is full of BS. If it wasn't my fault it would be his mothers fault, or his teacher, or his father, or that darn Timmy. No personal accountability. We, Midwesterners, Southerners, Texans and who knows who all else are all backwards dumb hicks. I think his sole purpose is to divide us. Divided the liberals have a chance. Currently they are hot on the heels of the doe doe bird.


Classic conservative thinking, you brought it upon yourself. Poor and homeless, you must have brought it upon yourself. Rich and powerful? Must have brought it upon yourself. It doesn't work in those cases, and it doesn't work here. You do what much of the conservative media today does, chop up and mutilate comments to make someone look bad. They did it to Kerry, seems that it worked pretty well, why not try it on old tiger. Maybe, just maybe I'm making rational statements and you really are the one trying to make the fool of me. Hard to even consider, but the possibility is there. Oh well, foiled again Plainsman.


----------



## huntin1

Militant_Tiger said:


> I suppose I shouldn't have so much fun with you , but, you say you were in you early teens during Desert Storm. MT go back and take third grade math. You say your 16 now? So either you can't add, or your not 16 like you say. Early teens = 13 or 14 right. That would be two or three years ago. If you are 16.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right you are, silly on my part. Seems like it was a lot more recent that it really was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January 16, 1991 is 14 years ago. MT I think perhaps you are 27 years old, telling us you are 16 so we don't get on your case for your behavior. You act like 16, but write like your older, and think like: well like a neo liberal of any age. Oh well, either way we know what your full of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK fine so I had a REALLY off day. If you want to know what I was was thinking, I am remembering when Clinton bombed Iraq back in my early teens, the exact memory was a green screen on fox with white explosions on it. That memory is very vivid, I guess it took precedence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, either way we know what your full of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please if we counted up all the holes you've had in the past year we could use you as a sieve.
Click to expand...

As I recall the only bombing that Clinton did in Iraq was in 1998. But, wait a minute, that was 7 years ago, if you are 16 now that would have made you 9 or 10 at that time. Hardly teenaged.

And since you brought it up, lets take a look at that incident. Here is a quote from the News release that he made:

"Earlier today, I ordered America's armed forces to strike military and security targets in Iraq. They are joined by British forces. Their mission is to attack Iraq's nuclear, chemical and biological weapons programs and its military capacity to threaten its neighbors."

Here's a link to the entire speech:
http://www.cnn.com/ALLPOLITICS/stories/ ... inton.html

Funny how when Clinton recognizes the nuclear, chemical and biological threat in Iraq it's OK. But when President Bush decides enough is enough it's not.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

Hunt1

Thanks for bringing that up, but looking at it another way 7 years plus 13 or 14 would make him 20 or 21 now. He thinks I want to hurt his credibility, but the fact is if your not full of BS no one is going to hurt your credibility. This isn't about him, this is about the liberal mindset. Remember Clinton talking about remembering the black churches burning in the south when he was a teenager. When looked into no black churches burned in the south while Bill Clinton was a teenager. Simply a fabrication on his part to get black people to mentally associate with him. Also, I don't remember any news coverage of Clintons little cruse missile escapade. Wasn't it announced after the fact?

I don't care if people are democrat or republican, I'm just sick of the far left politically correct crowd. They have pushed the good old democratic party onto the gallows of oblivion and if they can't recover from their twisted thinking it's time to crop the hatch.



> Poor and homeless, you must have brought it upon yourself.





> I sarcastically said (rolling eye smiley)


So now MT sees himself as the poor, the homeless and the misunderstood. Well I have (no joke) some good suggestions for you MT forget the cute face rolling eyes and say what you mean. I don't doubt Trooper is in college. People come on here to enjoy themselves and pay little attention to spelling. You bring it up when someone is misspells, so they do it back to you. I have noticed you don't like that and point out how petty it is. It is petty, but we don't like you to be able to have a double standard.

foiled again Plainsman. (now your bat man?)

Only in your mind batty boy.


----------



## huntin1

Plainsman,

I guess I don't remember watching it on TV either, kind of odd that I would have missed it. :-?

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger

> Funny how when Clinton recognizes the nuclear, chemical and biological threat in Iraq it's OK. But when President Bush decides enough is enough it's not.


So the way the situation is treated doesn't change it? Clinton did strategic bombing on plants, Bush began a war. There is a large, large difference. Clinton handled the matter properly.



> So now MT sees himself as the poor, the homeless and the misunderstood. Well I have (no joke) some good suggestions for you MT forget the cute face rolling eyes and say what you mean.


You can't infer information from text? What level of education did you attain? I'm pretty sure that I learned how to do that in late elementary school.



> I don't doubt Trooper is in college. People come on here to enjoy themselves and pay little attention to spelling.


This may be so, at the time I found it quite odd that he spelled the type of school which he attends improperly. Did it warrant what I said? Maybe, maybe not. Does this somehow mean that I'm in college? Not if you have any common sense.



> Only in your mind batty boy.


Only in my mind? Hardly, yet another of your lame attempts at proving me either 30 years old (to make yourself feel better about losing arguments to a 16 year old I assume) and or a college student has been proven wrong yet again.


----------



## Plainsman

There are two choices, you are older, or you were full of BS about how you remember Desert Storm, or Clintons cruse missiles in Afghanistan. No if ands or buts. Maybe you had a direct optical line to the Pentagon spy missile system when you were watching that on TV. That's a possibility isn't it?

Here, play with this rope while I go get some higher boots on.

Oh, and that plant that Clinton bombed, they were making weapons of mass pain relief (Aspirin factory).


----------

